
Random Darknet Shopper - janfoeh
https://wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.bitnik.org/r/
======
wpietri
This is a play on Darius Kazemi's Amazon Random Shopper:
[http://randomshopper.tumblr.com/post/35454415921/randomized-...](http://randomshopper.tumblr.com/post/35454415921/randomized-
consumerism)

~~~
aaron695
[http://xkcd.com/576/](http://xkcd.com/576/) I think was first.

~~~
lmm
That was purely theoretical though, Randall(sp?) never actually implemented or
ran it did he?

------
joshuak
PDAS - (Plausible Deniability As a Service) ?

~~~
janfoeh
I was wondering whether they took any special precautions before starting
this. Might have made for an interesting talk at the local police precinct.

~~~
userbinator
If you look at their gallery exhibition page (
[http://www.kunsthallesanktgallen.ch/en/exhibitions/current.h...](http://www.kunsthallesanktgallen.ch/en/exhibitions/current.html)
) you'll find this sentence:

 _We also thank Dr. iur. Bruno Glaus for the help in legal matters._

A quick search reveals that he is lawyer, so I think it's safe to say they've
certainly thought of the legal side of things first.

------
contingencies
Isn't the statistical probability of ordering a non-drug item fairly low? This
does not appear to be random. But it's still great art :)

~~~
pmorici
Has anyone ever actually done a survey of what's available on these markets. I
don't doubt there are a lot of drug offerings but I feel like most of the
"It's all drugs!" assertions come authority figures who tend to say that about
a lot of new things.

~~~
pash
A recent article by CoinDesk [0] quotes the total number of listings on each
of the biggest dark markets (before the seizures) and the number of listings
for drugs; drugs made up a large majority of listings on all markets except
Evolution, about half of whose listings are for drugs.

(The numbers come from a report [1] by the Digital Citizens Alliance; the
report says the count is from January 2014, but says nothing further about
methodology.)

The markets that sell weapons have significantly lower proportions of drug
listings, so presumably many of the non-drug listings on those markets are for
weapons; much of the rest is likely exploits, credit card numbers, forgeries,
etc.

0\. [http://www.coindesk.com/dark-markets-grow-bigger-bolder-
year...](http://www.coindesk.com/dark-markets-grow-bigger-bolder-year-since-
silk-road-bust/)

1\.
[https://media.gractions.com/314A5A5A9ABBBBC5E3BD824CF47C46EF...](https://media.gractions.com/314A5A5A9ABBBBC5E3BD824CF47C46EF4B9D3A76/8854660c-1bbb-4166-aa20-2dd98289e80c.pdf)
[PDF]

~~~
ubersync
I wouldn't cite Coindesk for any reliable report. [1]

1\. [https://ihb.io/2014-11-09/news/official-coindesk-longer-
voic...](https://ihb.io/2014-11-09/news/official-coindesk-longer-voice-
digital-currency-2-13449)

------
runarb
At least here in Norway some thinks the government shall prosecute people
based solely on the fact that they received a letter containing a forbidden
substance. The idea appears to be that one would only spend money ordering a
forbidden item to oneself (a false logic if you ask me. I have received gift
in the mail several times. From Amazon, not drugs through).

If the government start to prosecute based on receiving only, one interesting
counter measure would be to create a random darknet shopper that also send the
product to a random addresses, thus offering plausible deniability to everyone
receiving illicit substances by mail.

------
snake_plissken
Heh this reads like the contents of Hunter S Thompson's gym bag for a long
weekend. Of course he would need two sets of a fireman's master key-chain.

This is really interesting though. Maybe after a while they could exclude
drugs. I find the most interesting thing about these darknets to be the random
and obscure stuff people are selling. Like from the second fireman's key-chain
console, where it lists among other things for sale, a "TOP VPN LIST that
don't keep logs," an "nba playoff pick," a "BANK DROP ONLY 20% FEE," and a
"Request Custom Hotel Booking."

------
aftbit
Kind of a dick moving, posting detailed pictures and descriptions of that
seller's "stealth" packaging...

~~~
Estragon
Not really. This is public information.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/DarkNetMarkets/comments/2lwhzs/steal...](http://www.reddit.com/r/DarkNetMarkets/comments/2lwhzs/stealth_is_the_most_important_thing/clywzrs)

------
quarterto
This is going to get them placed on all of the watchlists.

------
andrey-p
Why is someone selling ebooks on a dark market? Surely there's more
straightforward ways to get it if you're going down the illegal route anyway.

~~~
onewaystreet
Convenience and safety. Someone can pay $0.99 and avoid the trouble of
tracking down all of the pdfs themselves as well as avoiding accessing a bunch
of other sites.

~~~
nhayden
Not sure how much I trust downloading files from the same area of the internet
that sells drugs and has people offering to kill others for money.

~~~
tacotime
Then maybe you should conciser purchasing a legitimately licensed copy of the
ebook set

------
hotgoldminer
This brought a smile to my face. Dope sneakers tho!

~~~
BorisMelnik
please excuse my ridiculously naive and simple question: but are they real
from some sort of black market or just a really good "fake?"

~~~
onewaystreet
It's listed in the Counterfeits category (a real Nike Air Yeezy 2 Platinum
sells for $2,000). It's a good fake though.

~~~
ginko
It's a photo from the shop's site. Probably lifted from Nike. The actual
product could be way worse.

~~~
onewaystreet
There's a link in the listing to a RAR that contains actual photos.

------
tempodox
Do those shoes glow in the dark? Other than that, I don't get it. You can have
a random shopper in your life just by getting married (goes for either sex;
also, I wouldn't want to discriminate against other forms of relationships).

